# I want to corrupt Internet Explorer 9.....



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes...you read that right. If you want to know the reason, drop me a PM.

I'm on Windows 7 64-bit, which means that IE 9 is automatically installed into the system. In addition, there is no way to really uninstall it besides checking a few switches, but that's too easy to fix.

The only option left is corrupting the program, but I want to do it in such a way where updates from Windows can't fix it as well as still have the operating system usable. Is there any way that I can do this?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 27, 2011)

> Is there any way that I can do this?



Buy a Mac?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 27, 2011)

Won't solve my problems. I should've put it in the OP, but I'm trying to completely remove all internet browsers from this computer.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 27, 2011)

would it be easier to disable the internet from the comp vs. the browsers?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 27, 2011)

It would, but I need to maintain access to my e-mail, since things will be heating up on my school account during the next couple months as Financial Aid, Advisement, professors, and other parties will be sending information out.

Also, it'll be too easy to get back into our network or get through an open network nearby.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gotcha

I am not tech savvy so I cannot really help you.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 27, 2011)

Did some digging around. It's far too risky to wreck IE because of how many Windows functions use its engine to maintain itself and keep updates rolling in.


----------



## littlepeople (Jun 27, 2011)

if you are just wanting to get rid of the ability to browse, then you can disallow internet explorer to access the www through the firewall i think. Also you could uninstall ie pretty simply. Maybe i am misunderstanding your predicament though.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 27, 2011)

Go to "Programs and Features" in the control panel, but click the "Turn Windows Features On or Off" on the left side. You can uncheck Internet Explorer from there to make it disappear.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 27, 2011)

Another thing to do would be to set a non-administrator account and have the administrator account not permit access to internet explorer for the non-administrative account


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Go to "Programs and Features" in the control panel, but click the "Turn Windows Features On or Off" on the left side. You can uncheck Internet Explorer from there to make it disappear.


Beat me to it.


----------



## JohnGill (Jun 27, 2011)

You could also just install Ubuntu Linux on the computer getting rid of windows 7 completely. But if you're keeping windows 7 then follow the advice to uncheck it. We sometimes do this at work on the NIPR machines to mess with people. Admin account gives me small pleasures such as this.


----------

